
A safe Rust abstraction layer for native Node.js modules - indatawetrust
https://github.com/rustbridge/neon
======
indatawetrust
previous -> [http://calculist.org/blog/2015/12/23/neon-node-
rust/](http://calculist.org/blog/2015/12/23/neon-node-rust/)

~~~
runarberg
and the HN discussion ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10786411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10786411)

------
k__
When should I use this?

Like, which sub set of modules are better as a native version and which sub
set of these are better written in Rust?

~~~
kartD
As dietrichepp said parallel programming would be a good fit for Rust. See if
this works for you.

[https://blog.rust-lang.org/2015/04/10/Fearless-
Concurrency.h...](https://blog.rust-lang.org/2015/04/10/Fearless-
Concurrency.html)

Edit: you could also do safer C/C++ interop with JS through Rust, if you want
to use some legacy code.

~~~
kbenson
FYI (or whoever can make the fix), the link titled "share stack frames" (to
[http://static.rust-
lang.org/doc/master/std/thread/fn.scoped....](http://static.rust-
lang.org/doc/master/std/thread/fn.scoped.html)) on that page is dead.

